#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  how to download from scribd

## upul

how to download pdf from scribd without premium account

See More: how to download from scribd

----------


## DSB123

well upul how do you do it ?

----------


## mkhurram79

refer to my post regarding scribd in this forum

----------


## colatalavica

Mkhurran79,

where is your post about scrib in this forum?

----------


## improud2b

hey.. i don't know if any trick is working or not. 

i think there were 2 tricks working.. but now it is not working..

so if u want to download from scribd..

just upload any file.. like ppt,pdf  of any size..

and u can download for 1 day free..

----------


## colatalavica

Thanks, I did it,

----------

